# Dyeing- Sunday Dyeing with Viola Campeggio



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey hey hey, what do you think happened to me today?
I finally decided to start with my hand dyed yarns using natural herbs and flowers from Italian forest and mountains, and I started with Viola Campeggio, here are some pictures, now yarn is drying beautiful on my balcony under a little sun, because is afternoon here in Italy, tomorrow that is completely dry I will post pictures!

Please comment any tips and advice from master artist of color and nature!! Oh!! and I can tell you, was so relaxing and beautiful to do this, as it was my first time, I spend more time that should be, that was because everything is new for me and I need to learn but I think next color will be easy and smooth, and what do you think will be my next color?......I will try with the cocciniglia to get a beautiful hot pink!!!

I´m so excited!!! This will make an great addition to my knitting and crochet patterns designs shops!!!!

I´m back to my balcony to see my beautiful yarn drying under the italian sun!!!

Wish you all a lovely and safe Sunday my dears!!!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How exciting, you make it sound like such fun. Of course it is! Anytime one plays with fiber, hands down it is fun. Eh?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

And do you have pictures of your yarn drying on the balcony?


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

wordancer said:


> And do you have pictures of your yarn drying on the balcony?


I took one but did not came good, now is getting to be dark in Italy and yarn is inside kitchen, I get a purple violet very dark, today I learn to control percentage on the colors, because what I wanted originally was a medium purple, no problem, mistakes is what make the experience, my next session will be better and I will get the color I want, I need to go to buy more yarn to make more experiments, anyway this dark purple violet is gorgeous, I will post pictures tomorrow when is completely dry!!!Ay!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Can hardly wait to see that purple.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wait. Love purple and I need to know what you used to dye it for it to come out purple. I'm still in the learning stag and want to soak up all the colors myself.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Awaiting Italy's tomorrow!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Doing anything with yarn under the Italian sun sounds perfect. I'm impatient to see the next photo's.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

What did you use as a mordant to set the color?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Goodshepfarm said:


> What did you use as a mordant to set the color?


hi, I used allume di rocca that is solfato idrato di alluminio e potassio because is NOT TOXIC and is easy to use and cremor tartaro, this is the way how we do here in Italy, all natural products and no toxic

do you know that for example the dharma dyes are not allowed in Europe? because the is so toxic and danger for the hea

My yarn is still drying and I will take pictures tomorrow after I re skein beautifully my yarn and I´m preparing for my next color!!!! stay tuned!!
Thank you
Lilia


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting the next installment..........????


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Anxiously awaiting the next installment..........????


Hi dear! tomorrow I will take the picture of my first yarn color and preparing for the next one, let´s get a nice hot pink with cocciniglia!!!!
Love this!!!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see. And how do we get our hands on Viola campeggio? The tartar and alum are available here. Next to see how colorfast it is. I do love any shade of purple.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

I have some pictures!!!!!
what I get is a deep purple violet, is a gorgeous color, all re skein and beautiful italian yarn 100grs sock weight

I took the picture with all natural light so is the most near of the real color on the picture, on second picture you can see how it looks half of the skein under the shadow and under the sun, so beautiful and a little piece in garter stitch using US3 3.25mm knitting needles

last picture on the clear glass there is the Viola Campeggio, that is what I used to obtein this color, using 40%, means 40grs of viola for 100grs of yarn, my question is, can you imagine all the gorgeous shades of purple and lilac I can make using different percentage!!! This is so wonderful therapy of color and relaxing time for the mind!!!!

Ok, ladies, next color is....... a nice pink, using cocciniglia, sometime this week, then I will make a shop update on my etsy shop if somebody would like to purchase some of this extraordinary and luxury yarn.

I´m very happy with my result, this is my very first time in my life I do this, I was so nervious like when you are doing something for the firt time and are affraid to make mistakes, but also with the mistakes I learn so let´s continue!

If you have any questions just comment here and I will be happy to help in everything I can!

Happy Knitting crocheting and hand dyeing yarns!!!!

Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So beautiful! You hot two pictures the same, and no pink yarn. For a beginner dyer you are making it look easy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that mimosa I love the color of the flowers always was my favorite. The yarn is so pretty I like the color very much and you did great. It looks plummy. Maybe something cream added to it when you knit it.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

The color is so deep and rich. I love it. Can you give me the measurements of the ingredients you used?

I think in the US we call this plant anemone.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd like to know what the flower is called in the States. I went on Google , came up with Viola. Is there a good photo of the flower and plant?


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

wordancer said:


> So beautiful! You hot two pictures the same, and no pink yarn. For a beginner dyer you are making it look easy.


pink will be my next dyeing session probabily next sunday!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Goodshepfarm said:


> The color is so deep and rich. I love it. Can you give me the measurements of the ingredients you used?
> 
> I think in the US we call this plant anemone.


I used 40% of viola campeggio, I will try with different percentage to get beautiful purple and lilacs shades!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What fun!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Have you a photo of the flowers you used?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Really beautiful ♥


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! You are just starting with dye? Well, you sure got it right because the color is just beautiful!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! You are just starting with dye? Well, you sure got it right because the color is just beautiful!


Yes! and this sunday I will dyed using cocciniglia, I will see what kind of pink or hor pink I will get!
unfortunetly only sundays I can work on my hand dyed for now! Stay tuned!
Thank you

Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The purple is a wonderful deep color. Looking forward to seeing the cocciniglia - Is that cochineal?


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Spooly said:


> The purple is a wonderful deep color. Looking forward to seeing the cocciniglia - Is that cochineal?


yes, that is! sorry for my using of italian terms I will need to sit down one day and put all my information in english, I just so busy and in two months I´m traveling to Lima Perú and gues what? I will hand dyed pure and lovely alpaca, but one step at the time, let´s see the hot pink first!!!
Thank you
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> Have you a photo of the flowers you used?


is on the picture, on the clear glass, is kind of dark red brown, but is what give me this gorgeous purple!
Thank you
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Is that mimosa I love the color of the flowers always was my favorite. The yarn is so pretty I like the color very much and you did great. It looks plummy. Maybe something cream added to it when you knit it.


Hi dear! yes! is mimosa flowers on my table! and yes! this deep purple with beige or ivory in brioche knitting, or fair isle will look just fabulous!!
I´m waiting to see my hot pink or pink to see how will combine with this color, I will make extra yarns to sale some too, so if somebody is interested stay tuned with me
Thank you so much, this is a wonderful group!

Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

is it logwood, not a flower?


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> is it logwood, not a flower?


hi, the mimosa, the yellow little flowers are flowers, the viola campeggio I used for my yarn is a logwood, sorry for the confusion but I answered the question because the lady was admiring my mimosas on the table, but no confusion, please if you have any other questions feel free to contact me

Thank you
Lilia/Liliacraftparty

PSSSS........do not miss this sunday my cocciniglia session!!! what pink I will get? Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is some info about dying with logwood
http://www.wildcolours.co.uk/html/logwood_extract.html


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Woodstockgranny has been on a wonderful trip to Peru. She needs share her trip with us it was a amazing trip. She is also the lady who helped me out with my spinning. Great teacher.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Woodstockgranny has been on a wonderful trip to Peru. She needs share her trip with us it was a amazing trip. She is also the lady who helped me out with my spinning. Great teacher.


OH!!!! spinning is my next step, and yes my country is amazing, I live in Lima, all the yarn fun happen in Cusco, in the mountains!

I will post some pictures of my trips to Cusco too! that will be so interesting for all of you, let look some pictures and during the weekend I will be happy to share with all of you
Thank you
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------

